# Bastian Schweinsteiger: Heiratet er nach der Fußball-EM?



## beachkini (14 Juni 2012)

​
*Laut aktuellen Medienberichten zufolge, soll Fußball-Star Sebastian Schweinsteiger schon zweimal um die Hand seiner Freundin Sarah Brandner angehalten haben. Ohne Erfolg.*

Der Grund: Sarah möchte nicht nur als Spielerfrau gelten, wie sie schon in früheren Interviews betonte. Darum kurbelt sie immer weiter ihre Karriere als Model und TV-Frau an. “Ich will nicht als Anhängsel wahrgenommen werden”, sagte sie im Interview mit Gala. Und weiter sagte die Schöne: “Ich gehe einfach meinen Weg.”

Durch ihren neuen Jury-Job bei “Dalli, Dalli” soll sie nun doch “Ja” zu Schweinsteiger gesagt haben. Ein enger Vertrauter des Nationalspielers verriet jetzt dem Klatschblatt Closer:

“Nach vielen Versuchen von Schweinsteiger hat Sarah Brandner jetzt endlich Ja gesagt. Die beiden sind überglücklich und wollen nach der EM heiraten.”


----------



## Q (14 Juni 2012)

> Sarah möchte nicht nur als Spielerfrau gelten


 rofl3 wer käme auf die Idee Frau Brandner auf irgendetwas zu reduzieren? 

BTW: wenn Schweini heiratet, dann doch bestimmt das Engelchen. Er weiß es nur noch nicht


----------



## tommie3 (14 Juni 2012)

Mit Dalli Dalli gehörst ja zu den ganz grossen der Branche.Nicht das der Bastian nur noch als Moderatorinanhängsel wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2012)

Nö, nö, sie wird gemerkt haben, dass man Männer nicht ewig hinhalten kann, Karriere hin oder her.


----------



## .Engelchen. (14 Juni 2012)

Na wenn es jetzt schon raus ist. 

JA!: Basti und Ich heiraten


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2012)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Na wenn es jetzt schon raus ist.
> 
> JA!: Basti und Ich heiraten





​


----------



## Chamser81 (14 Juni 2012)

Wer heutzutage noch heiratet muss verrückt sein oder dumm!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Juni 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage noch heiratet muss verrückt sein oder dumm!



oder beides und Bayernspieler​


----------



## lovable28 (1 Nov. 2012)

sie sollen doch einfach endlich Heiraten.


----------



## arev (2 Nov. 2012)

dauert bestimmt noch bis der mal heiratet


----------

